

Show HN: My weekend project: Reddit 9Gag style. - emilioolivares
http://flipmeme.com/reddit9gagstyle/frontpage/

======
cup
It's suprisingly horrible, which I suppose actually shows how succesfull it
is!

~~~
emilioolivares
Yep, it was a weekend project ;).

